# Green Bean Explosion!



## JMediger (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello all!  So my green beans have exploded.  I checked on them last week and saw little threads of beans starting.  Today, they are huge!  I ate one and it tasted fine (not woody or tough) but I did notice the seeds.  I am thinking I will just french them, plucking out the seeds as I go then blanch and freeze.  Thoughts?  Any tricks to cutting them?
Thank you!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 28, 2010)

I like to cook beans that may be a little older 'southern style'--cut or break them into bite size pieces, put them in a pan with lots of chopped onions, some garlic, some ham/ham hocks/bacon, cover with water and cook them til they are very tender.  If the some of the green beans are too old and tough, I discard the outside and put the beans themselves into the pot with the rest of the green beans--we call those shelly beans or hully beans.


----------

